# Recommended budgie breeders York/Yorkshire



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi folks, 

I have a mate who is after a budgie - blue preferred but she doesn't really mind which. Can anyone recommend a breeder in the Yorkshire area preferably as close to York as possible but will travel for a good bird.

Thanks

Nix


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Try contacting some of these people

The Budgerigar Society - Official Web Site- Local Societies


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Excellent, thanks CC


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Nix said:


> Excellent, thanks CC



if still looking 4 budgie pm me thank


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I have sent you a PM


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

My uncle has my birds now but hes based in Earl Shilton Leicester. Normals, opalines, spangles and yellow faceds


----------

